# flowery buds



## hero4u2b (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. I harvested my plants on Thursday morning. Today is Tuesday..  I did the chop because they had been in flower 12/12 for exactly 8 weeks  I could find clear. milky and amber trichs..  Hard to tell which percentage was more. Although all of the flowertops had basically turned from white pistals or hairs to a redish. tanish kind of color.. Well I hung all the branchs and colas in a walk in closet with 4 fishing lines running across and the RH was between 40 and say 50 percent and the temps were between 70 and 75.. I keep it cool in my place where I live.. ( with a fan running and exhaust fan pulling air out thru the closet and into my bedroom,, Well I noticed on Monday morning the outsides were all dry so I took them down and trimmed and then put them in a paper bag over night.  Then today I went ahead and put them in mason jars They are pretty dry except maybe the inside. Since I harvested the smell has been really strong.. Like sweet fresh flowers.. almost too strong.. When harvesting my bedroom was unbelivebale with the smell of it.. I have smelled alot of weed in my day but never anything like this.. It is almost sickening sweet. but not really like weed.. Can anybody understand this? I havnt had anyone sample it although it has to be good.. I can see crystals all over the buds.. I want to tone down the over whealming smell of fresh flowers.. Any help will be appreicated.. Thanks Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 5, 2011)

2-3 weeks to the smell become weedy imo


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 5, 2011)

When I open up the jars BHO the flowery smell is more prononced.. The outside of all the buds are def dry.. The inside a bit moist but not wet.. Def smokeable at this point but I would think that maybe this is clorophell ( sorry if I spelled that wrong) and it needs to be evaporated out of the bud..Anyways Thanks I will just keep burping the jars. hoping for the best. Hero


----------



## BBFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Hero.  I think you may have jarred them prematurely.  Keep a close eye on the moisture level to avoid problems.  I've done it more than once and found myself dumping the jars out on screens for some additional air drying.  A small hygrometer might help- there's a great thread by nvthis about curing by humidity level.

The smells will change, but it's still gonna smell dank.  Good luck and be safe.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks BB fan.. a friend of mine came over and smoked about half a blunt   ( he is a young, kid. like 20 years old. smokes weed in cigar paper. ewwww ) and said it was great..  I dont smoke so. and I might have to agree with you thou.. the smell is strong but sickly sweet flowery.. I am thinking it must be clorofell in the middle of the buds that has not disappated.. I will take them out for a few hours and rejar them.. Thanks for the input.. Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 6, 2011)

I harvested last monday ( June 27 ) and just today i will jar them. 10/12 days to dry.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 6, 2011)

My Temps in the closet were at between 72-75  more like 73 average and my RH was a steady 43 ish.. The temps and RH fluctuate depending if I have recently showered , outdoor temps ect but I live in south fla so I keep it cold in here. Its unbearable outdoors this time of year.. I did have 2 ppl try it now and both were excelent reports.. Just trying to wean down the  smell a bit.. I am sure it is clorophell... Thanks BHO


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 6, 2011)

Tell me BHO or anyone who cares to join in... for how long and how many times a day does one open the jars..?   Thanks  Hero


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2011)

I burp the jars at least 3 times a day the first 2 weeks then 2 times a week for 4 weeks after that I burp 1 or 2 times a week til I smoke it up


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you are smelling, the smell of early dankest.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

I follow about the same regiment as Ozzy


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice  I have been twice a day.. I will speed it up a bit..The bud is awsome. it just is a lil overpowering.. the flower. sickly sweet smell.. I think that if an element of that smell was gone it would be outragous smelling.. Thanks again. Hero


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought Id post a few of the girls about a week prior to the chop.. Not bad for a CFL . first time grow right.  I know if I had HPS I would have increased the yield x 4 or 5 thou.. Next grow. lol..


----------

